# Grüne Wiese: neues Netzwerk in EFH



## kaixo (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

im Rahmen der (Kern-)Sanierung meines Hauses (EFH: Keller, EG, 1. OG, 2. OG, Dachboden) stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich eine gute Internetanbindung gewährleisten kann. 

Ich möchte im gesamten Haus WLAN haben: ein WLAN Netz plus eins für Gäste. Besonders wichtig ist die Abdeckung in EG, 1. OG und 2. OG - hier sind die Wohnräume. Keller und Dachboden sind nice to have, mehr aber auch nicht. In ausgewählten Räumen plane ich LAN Anschlüsse über CAT7. Festnetztelefon benutzen wir kaum, daher werden wir nur ein Gerät anschließen.

Für das WLAN wird ein WLAN Router vermutlich nicht ausreichen, also brauche ich mehr. Ich habe mit einem Router an zwei zentralen Punkten im Haus getestet (jeweils im Hausflur) und mit 2 WLAN Routern sollte ich eine gute Abdeckung erreichen. Wenn mehr als 1 Router verbaut ist, wovon ich ausgehe, soll das Endgerät, z.B. Smartphone, immer mit dem Router mit der besten Signalstärke verbunden sein.

Die entscheidende Frage für mich ist natürlich: wie erreiche ich das? 

Mein Elektriker wird sich um die Umsetzung kümmern und erschien mir ursprünglich auch hins. Netzwerkfragen fachkundig zu sein. Nach einigen "Detailfragen" hatte ich jedoch den Eindruck, dass er das Grundset beherrscht und sicher solide umsetzen wird, mich bei meinen hier geschilderten Bedürfnissen aber nicht gut beraten kann. Ich hoffe daher auf eure Unterstützung.

LG,
Kai


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

Am besten legst du Router, Telefonanlage und Switch in den Keller.
Von dort geht mindestens ein CAT7-Kabel in jeden Raum, in JEDEN.
Irgendwann willst du vielleicht ein Gerät in einem Raum in Betrieb nehmen und bist froh, dass es die Leitung gibt. Es kostet dich fast nichts das beim Bau zu verlegen. Ich würde auch in jeden Raum dann vom Keller wo der Router/die Telefonanlage steht eine Telefonleitung (Klingeldraht, am besten min 4 Adern) in jeden Raum verlegen für analoge Telefone und Faxgeräte.

Die WLAN-APs kommen dann in den Raum, in denen du WLAN willst.
In diese min. 2x CAT7 verlegen, besser 4x, denke an weitere Rechner/IOT-Geräte.


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt sogar in jeden Raum zwei Kabel verlegen.
Wer weiß was du die nächsten Jahrzehnte so vorhast und sobald dann nur in einem Raum nen Fernseher und ne Konsole steht, musste dann deswegen entweder WLAN nutzen oder in dem Raum wieder nen Switch rumliegen haben.
Wohne selbst in nem Haus, was in Bezug auf die Elektrik in meiner Hinsicht komplett falsch geplant wurde. Nur ein Anschluss in einem Raum schränkt einen genauso so schnell ein, wie nur 3 Steckdosen pro Raum.

Und ich würde auch evtl. schon auf 2,5Gbit gehen, je nachdem ob du bei dir innerhalb des Netzwerkes viel Transfer hast oder eben nicht. 2,5 Gbit ist immer mehr im kommen. Ist aber weniger ein Thema der Kabel, als des Switches. Also an sich auch schnell ausgetauscht.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2020)

Im Flur sollte ein Netzerkanschluss übrigens oben an die Wand, oder gleich an die Decke gelegt werden, um dort einen AP zu installieren (und via PoE zu betreiben).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Im Flur sollte ein Netzerkanschluss übrigens oben an die Wand, oder gleich an die Decke gelegt werden, um dort einen AP zu installieren (und via PoE zu betreiben).



Dann braucht es aber auch einen PoE-fähigen Switch.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Im Flur sollte ein Netzerkanschluss übrigens oben an die Wand, oder gleich an die Decke gelegt werden, um dort einen AP zu installieren (und via PoE zu betreiben).



Kann ich nur Unterschreiben. Hab ich bei unserem Haus auch so eingeplant 
Der AP hängt dann schön auf 2.20m Höhe.
Ubiquiti UAP-AC-IW & Ubiquiti US-8-60W sollte die passende Hardware sein.


----------



## compisucher (17. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ein mind. 32 Leerrohr mit großzügigsten Radien und Zugdraht additiv verlegen.
Rest wie oben angemerkt, mind. 2 belegte  LAN-Kabel pro Raum.

Warum?

Habe vor 17 Jahren gebaut, damals hightech KAT 5 eingebaut und jetzt bekomme ich den Mist nicht mehr raus, obwohl mittlerweile Glasfaser im Keller liegt.
Somit kann ich beruflich die theoretisch höhere Speed effektiv beruflich gar nicht nutzen.

Wer weiss schon ob man in 20  Jahren direct Glasfaser mal nutzen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

Leerrohr ist natürlich besser. Du kannst es aber noch weiter treiben und so horizontale Kabelkanäle am Boden in der Wand verlegen, so wie in Büros. Dann kannst du Steckdosen, Netzwerkdosen, Antennendosen usw. immer exakt da hinbauen, wo das Gerät steht.


----------



## SaPass (17. Juli 2020)

Du hast schon viele gute Ratschläge bekommen. Viel kann man dem eigentlich nicht mehr beifügen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Am besten legst du Router, Telefonanlage und Switch in den Keller.
> Von dort geht mindestens ein CAT7-Kabel in jeden Raum, in JEDEN.
> Irgendwann willst du vielleicht ein Gerät in einem Raum in Betrieb nehmen und bist froh, dass es die Leitung gibt. Es kostet dich fast nichts das beim Bau zu verlegen. Ich würde auch in jeden Raum dann vom Keller wo der Router/die Telefonanlage steht eine Telefonleitung (Klingeldraht, am besten min 4 Adern) in jeden Raum verlegen für analoge Telefone und Faxgeräte.



Ein paar Dinge würde ich anders machen, denn genau das hat mein Vater schon in den 90ern umgesetzt (abgesehen vom CAT7-Kabel). Die Idee ist also nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, aber die Grundidee völlig korrekt. Ich würde nicht mit analogen Telefonen und einer Telefonanlage planen, sondern schauen, dass auch in Zukunft das Netzwerk nicht der limitierende Faktor wird, wenn Glasfaser ins Haus kommt. Gibt es nicht schon CAT8-Kabel? Dann würde ich diese nehmen. Compisuchers Beitrag finde ich auch super, mit Leerrohren und dem Zugdraht. 

- Ich bin ein Freund von den AVM-Geräten (FritzBox), nachdem ich mich schon über Router und APs einiger anderer Marken ärgern durfte. 
- Ich würde in jede Etage einen Access-Point machen. Mit den AVM-Produkten lässt sich ziemlich einfach ein WLAN-Mesh einrichten.
- Telefonie: Der Router kann auch gleichzeitig DECT-Basisstation und damit die Telefonanlage sein. Spart eine separate Telefonanalage und alle zugehörigen Kabel. Klappt nur nicht, wenn der Router im Keller steht. Hierfür habe ich leider keine gute Lösung parat.
- Falls möglich, 2,4 GHz-WLAN abschalten und ausschließlich auf 5 GHz setzen
- LAN-Anschlüsse in jedem Raum wurden noch nicht oft genug erwähnt 
- Ortsunveränderliche Geräte per LAN anschließen, entlastet das WLAN (Rechner, Fernseher, Konsolen, usw.). Der Anschluss dafür liegt ja schon im Raum.
- Halte den Aufbau so einfach wie möglich mit so wenigen Geräten wie nötig. Weniger Komplexität erleichtert das Aufrüsten in Zukunft.
- Lege dich auf einen bis zwei Hersteller fest. Das verhindert Kompatibilitätsprobleme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

Was Netzwerk angeht gibt es Standards wie Ethernet und IPv4/IPv6. Da hat es zwischen Geräten unterschiedlicher Hersteller keine Probleme zu geben, sofern die sich protokollgerecht verhalten.
Ein Switch von Cisco, ein Router von AVM und ein AP von LANCOM arbeiten prima zusammen.

Zu Cat8: ISO/IEC 11801 - Wikipedia

Zum Telefongedöns:
Ein Klingeldraht in jeden Raum kostet beim Neubau fast nichts und schadet nicht. Wenn du dann irgendwann da ein Telefon nutzen willst (ohne DECT, was wie WLAN störanfällig ist) oder ein Faxgerät bist du froh drum.


----------



## SaPass (17. Juli 2020)

Okay, das mit dem CAT8 ist also Schwachsinn. 

Zum Telefon: Stimmt auch wieder. Das löst auch das Problem mit der DECT-Basisstation im Keller.

Und zu Geräten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern: Ich habe es nicht geschafft mit der FritzBox meiner Eltern und deren TP-Link APs ein gemeinsames Mesh-Netzwerk einzustellen. Meine Großeltern haben sich einfach einen AVM-Repeater gekauft, der war in zwei Minuten eingerichtet. Wenn die sich alle protokollgerecht verhalten, dann ist das kein Thema. Das stimmt. Meiner Erfahrung nach gabs trotzdem immer mal wieder das eine oder andere Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Okay, das mit dem CAT8 ist also Schwachsinn.
> 
> Zum Telefon: Stimmt auch wieder. Das löst auch das Problem mit der DECT-Basisstation im Keller.
> 
> Und zu Geräten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern: Ich habe es nicht geschafft mit der FritzBox meiner Eltern und deren TP-Link APs ein gemeinsames Mesh-Netzwerk einzustellen. Meine Großeltern haben sich einfach einen AVM-Repeater gekauft, der war in zwei Minuten eingerichtet. Wenn die sich alle protokollgerecht verhalten, dann ist das kein Thema. Das stimmt. Meiner Erfahrung nach gabs trotzdem immer mal wieder das eine oder andere Problem.



Bei Mesh gebe ich dir Recht, weil das nicht standardisiert ist: Mesh-WLAN &#8211; Wikipedia
Es geht aber auch dass man einfach die gleiche SSID nimmt.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zum Telefongedöns:
> Ein Klingeldraht in jeden Raum kostet beim Neubau fast nichts und schadet nicht. Wenn du dann irgendwann da ein Telefon nutzen willst (ohne DECT, was wie WLAN störanfällig ist) oder ein Faxgerät bist du froh drum.



Wenn man ein Netzwerkanschluss hat ist ein Klingeldraht aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll...
Zum einen gibt es IP-Telefonie und zum anderen kann man auch einfach ein Netzwerkkabel als Klingeldraht benutzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Netzwerkanschluss hat ist ein Klingeldraht aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll...
> Zum einen gibt es IP-Telefonie und zum anderen kann man auch einfach ein Netzwerkkabel als Klingeldraht benutzen.



Nicht jeder hat ein IP-Telefon und die meisten Faxgeräte haben noch eine analoge Leitung und dafür nen RJ11-Stecker.
Kann man über Netzwerkkabel machen, man muss das dann aber am Patchpanel umklemmen und ne andere Dose im Zimmer setzen oder Kabel mit RJ45-Steckern nutzen.
Ich würde in jedem Raum ne TAE setzen und gut ist's. Man hat dann vorgebeugt und kann ein Telefon oder ein Faxgerät/Faxmodem in jedem Raum platzieren, ohne was an der Verkabelung ändern zu müssen.
Ich würde auch Klingeldraht mit min. 4 Adern nehmen, dann kann man nämlich auch 2 Leitungen nutzen (z.B. für Fax und Telefon getrennt).


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat ein IP-Telefon und die meisten Faxgeräte haben noch eine analoge Leitung und dafür nen RJ11-Stecker.
> Kann man über Netzwerkkabel machen, man muss das dann aber am Patchpanel umklemmen und ne andere Dose im Zimmer setzen oder Kabel mit RJ45-Steckern nutzen.
> Ich würde in jedem Raum ne TAE setzen und gut ist's. Man hat dann vorgebeugt und kann ein Telefon oder ein Faxgerät/Faxmodem in jedem Raum platzieren, ohne was an der Verkabelung ändern zu müssen.
> Ich würde auch Klingeldraht mit min. 4 Adern nehmen, dann kann man nämlich auch 2 Leitungen nutzen (z.B. für Fax und Telefon getrennt).



Ein 3€ Kabel kann aber nicht wirklich der Grund sein Jahrzehnte alte Technik installieren.
Bevor ich da ne Telefondose und Kabel installiere kommt mir lieber ein zusätzliches Netzwerkkabel mit Dose rein und ich kauf mir für 7€ zwei passend Kabel.
DSL Modem Kabel RJ11 / RJ45 Laenge: 3m, Good: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Ein 3€ Kabel kann aber nicht wirklich der Grund sein Jahrzehnte alte Technik installieren.
> Bevor ich da ne Telefondose und Kabel installiere kommt mir lieber ein zusätzliches Netzwerkkabel mit Dose rein und ich kauf mir für 7€ zwei passend Kabel.
> DSL Modem Kabel RJ11 / RJ45 Laenge: 3m, Good: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Nur hast du das Problem, dass das nicht dem Standard entspricht, mit ner TAE kann jeder was anfangen aber Rj45 für Telefon ist hier unüblich (in den USA aber schon, glaub Pin 4+5).
Zudem hat nicht jedes Telefon ne RJ11-Buche und die Belegung ist nicht standardisiert, ergo macht es jeder Hersteller wie er will.
Du kannst dir dann also für jedes Gerät selbst ein Kabel crimpen.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur hast du das Problem, dass das nicht dem Standard entspricht, mit ner TAE kann jeder was anfangen aber Rj45 für Telefon ist hier unüblich (in den USA aber schon, glaub Pin 4+5).
> Zudem hat nicht jedes Telefon ne RJ11-Buche und die Belegung ist nicht standardisiert, ergo macht es jeder Hersteller wie er will.
> Du kannst dir dann also für jedes Gerät selbst ein Kabel crimpen.



Welcher Standard? Das ist wie die USA mit ihren Inch. Kann man machen ist aber seit Jahrzehnten überholt weils einfacher geht.
Ich war 6 Jahr als Servicetechniker für ein Telekomunternehmen unterwegs und 90% aller Telefone hatten einen RJ11 Port, der Rest RJ45.
Die RJ11 hatten nicht immer die gleichen Pins belegt, aber da stehst du mit einem TAE vor dem selben Problem.  Auch wenn >95% Pin 4-5 haben.
Sonst gehst du zum Elektriker und sagst wie er das Kabel (RJ45-RJ11) Crimpen soll und gut ist.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber eine TAE Dose hat einfach ausgedient.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2020)

Telefon? Fax? Die sind beide bei mir schon heute durch Smartphone und Netzwerkdrucker/Scanner Kombi komplett ersetzt. Warum sollte sich das in Zukunft wieder ändern?
Meine Stimme gibt es für sie Leerrohre, das haben mich die großartigen einbetonierten ISDN-Leitungen in meiner Wohnung gelehrt. Heute sind die quasi nutzlos (ok, ich hab da noch 100Mbit LAN durchquetschen können, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) und früher oder später (zugegebner Maßen eher später) wird es CAT7 auch so gehen.

Für das WLAN wir schon mehrfach erwähnt ein paar APs strategisch verteilen. Untereinander hilft es dort tatsächlich wenn man sich auf eine Marke festlegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Telefon? Fax? Die sind beide bei mir schon heute durch Smartphone und Netzwerkdrucker/Scanner Kombi komplett ersetzt. Warum sollte sich das in Zukunft wieder ändern?


Die normalen Scanner/Drucker-Multifunktionsgeräte mit Fax haben i.d.R. eine analoge Leitung.
Ergo weder ISDN noch VoIP.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2020)

Falls es die noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Es gibt auf Provider Seite nur noch VoIP.
Und darüber "Fax" verschicken konnte schon der vor-vorgänger meiner jetzigen Fritzbox. Ergo kann man auch faxen (was ich wiederum auch seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr musste) wenn man einen Scanner ohne Modem hat.


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2020)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen wie ichs machen würde:
- In jeden Raum min. eine Duplex CAT7 Leitung
- Wenn möglich in Leerrohr zwecks Austauchbarkeit
- Telefonleitungen sind völlig unnötig, sollte man ein entsprechendes Gerät betreiben wollen, geht das auch über die CAT7 Leitung.


----------



## kaixo (20. Juli 2020)

Wow, Leute! Vielen Dank für euren Input!

Was ich jetzt mache würde:
* CAT 7 Leitung in jeden Raum, ggf. Duplex (d.h. das sind einfach 2 Leitungen, die zu einem Kabel verbunden sind oder? Kurz vor der Dose wird das Kabel in die zwei Leitungen aufgedröselt, damit eine Leitung in eine Buchse geht?)
* CAT 7 Leitungen in Leerrohre
* Telefon-Anschluss zentral im EG - Telefonanschluss nur hier
* WLAN Router (aktuell FRITZ!Box 7590) an Telefonanschluss im EG anschließen
* FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater 3000 (weil kompatibel zu FRITZ!Box 7590 und eben ein Hersteller) im 2. OG oben an der Wand anbringen - Anschluss über LAN Anschluss
* Als Backup, sollte ein stärkeres WLAN Mesh erforderlich sein, auch im 1. OG oben an der Wand ein LAN Kabel legen

Was denkt ihr?

Kann ich mit diesem Aufbau (Router und Mesh Repeater) ein "natives" Mesh erreichen, also eine natürliche Erweiterung des WLANs vom Router im EG, ohne die Nachteile die sonst Repeater mit sich bringen? D.h.
* 1 WLAN Netzwerk im ganzen Haus + optional 1 Gäste WLAN?
* Das Smartphone wird dann immer mit dem Router mit der besten Signalstärke verbunden?
* über den Repeater ist die Surf-Geschwindigkeit wie im EG beim WLAN Router?

Bei PoE wird der erforderliche Strom gleichzeitig über den LAN Anschluss übermittelt? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Welche Vorteile / Nachteile hat das? Z.B. wird ein PoE-fähiger Switch benötigt - was bedeutet das?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2020)

> Bei PoE wird der erforderliche Strom gleichzeitig über den LAN Anschluss  übermittelt? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Welche Vorteile /  Nachteile hat das? Z.B. wird ein PoE-fähiger Switch benötigt - was  bedeutet das?


Exakt.  Mit einem PoE-Switch können die Netzwerkanbindung und die  Stromversorgung des PD (Powered Device) wie zum Beispiel eines WLAN-AP über das  Ethernet-Kabel realisiert werden. Ich kann dir hier die Switches von HP empfehlen. Zum einen sind die gemanaged und zum anderen haben sie 10 Jahre Garantie und sind wirklich grundsolide. Wir haben hier diverse HP-Switches der HP OfficeConnect 1920Ser Serie im Einsatz. Die Geräte sind Top! 

Vorteil: Du brauchst keinen PoE Injector.  ; Langfristig eine gute Investition, da du nicht nachrüsten musst. 
Nachteil: Je nach Hersteller und Model ist die Anschaffung nicht immer günstig.


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Juli 2020)

Ja. PoE heißt Power over Ethernet.
Dafür brauchst du einen PoE fähigen Switch, der dann den Strom für die jeweiligen Geräte zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich würde evtl. auf die Ubiquiti Geräte gehen, da die eben PoE WLAN Geräte haben.
Dadurch kannst du die super einfach mit nur einem Kabel an die Decke hängen.
Die AVM/Fritz-Geräte haben alle einen normalen Stecker, du benötigst also am Einsatzort noch zusätzlich ne 230 V Leitung samt Dose (wenn nicht vorhanden).


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2020)

> Ich würde evtl. auf die Ubiquiti Geräte gehen, da die eben PoE WLAN Geräte haben.
> Dadurch kannst du die super einfach mit nur einem Kabel an die Decke hängen.


Sind wirklich Top-Geräte.  
Haben auch mehrer APs bei uns in der Arbeit im Einsatz. Das einzige was bei einer Serie ein Gefrickel war, war die Aktualisierung der AP-Firmware. 
Da war eine Produktreihe wirklich bockig und hat viel Arbeit verursacht. 

Ich werd die Tage auch nochmals einen Thread zur Netzwerkverkabelung erstellen. Will den hier nicht kapern. 
Hab da auch ein größeres Projekt bei dem ich den Input des Schwarms benötige.


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sind wirklich Top-Geräte.



Dazu sollte man dann definitiv einen Cloud Key (eine Art Server im USB Stick Format, der als Verwaltungseinheit zwischen den einzelnen Geräten fungiert, worüber auch die Verwaltungsoberfläche läuft) mit einbinden, damit man eben sowohl den Switch, als auch die WLAN Geräte über eine Oberfläche verwalten kann.
Damit sind die Updates im Regelfall auch kein Problem.


----------



## kaixo (20. Juli 2020)

Kann man PoE im Switch denn für einzelne Anschlüsse freigeben? Oder ist es kein Problem wenn Geräte, z.B. Drucker oder Laptop, über den LAN Anschluss auf einmal auch Strom bekommen :-O



kaixo schrieb:


> Kann ich mit diesem Aufbau (Router und Mesh Repeater) ein "natives" Mesh erreichen, also eine natürliche Erweiterung des WLANs vom Router im EG, ohne die Nachteile die sonst Repeater mit sich bringen? D.h.
> * 1 WLAN Netzwerk im ganzen Haus + optional 1 Gäste WLAN?
> * Das Smartphone wird dann immer mit dem Router mit der besten Signalstärke verbunden?
> * über den Repeater ist die Surf-Geschwindigkeit wie im EG beim WLAN Router?



Was meint ihr hierzu? Alternativ zu AVM ggf. Ubiquiti.

Wäre dann so der Aufbau:
TAE Hausanschluss im EG-> (1 LAN Kabel) -> WLAN Router im EG -> (1 LAN Kabel) -> Switch im Keller -> (1 LAN Kabel) -> Patch Panel im Keller -> (n CAT 7 Leitungen in Leerrohr) -> Netzwerkdose in beliebigem Raum
?

Ausgehend vom Panel werden die CAT 7 Leitungen dann sternförmig im Haus verteilt, korrekt?
Die WLAN Access Points (Mesh Repeater) in den Obergeschossen wären dann einfach einer dieser Clients, die über eine CAT 7 Leitungen angeschlossen sind? So wie z.B. ein Drucker? Sie wären dann nicht auf direktem Wege mit dem WLAN Router im EG verbunden, sondern nur über den Switch. Oder sprechen WLAN Access Points und WLAN Router im EG über WLAN? Häää?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Juli 2020)

Es gibt keine WLAN-Router.
Das in der Fritzbox ist einfach nur ein AP.
Wenn da Daten von einem Gerät, was am WLAN oben hängt an ein Gerät unten soll, geht das über das Netzwerkkabel.
Gegen die FB im EG spricht nichts, sofern du die da haben willst.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Sie wären dann nicht auf direktem Wege mit dem WLAN Router im EG verbunden, sondern nur über den Switch.


Ja. Aber das ist kein Problem.



kaixo schrieb:


> Oder sprechen WLAN Access Points und WLAN Router im EG über WLAN? Häää?!


Sehr gute Frage. Müssen Router und AP über WLAN kommunizieren können für das Mesh-Netzwerk? Ich glaube so etwas gehört zu haben, kann das aber auch verwechseln.  Oder reicht die LAN-Verbindung zwischen den Geräten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Juli 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ja. Aber das ist kein Problem.
> 
> 
> Sehr gute Frage. Müssen Router und AP über WLAN kommunizieren können für das Mesh-Netzwerk? Ich glaube so etwas gehört zu haben, kann das aber auch verwechseln.  Oder reicht die LAN-Verbindung zwischen den Geräten?



Die dürfen seitens Ethernet nur über einen Weg verbunden sein, sonst hast du eine Loop, welche in Broadcast-Stürmen enden wird.
Die müssen nicht über WLAN kommunizieren können, sondern das Kabel reicht aus.


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Kann man PoE im Switch denn für einzelne Anschlüsse freigeben? Oder ist es kein Problem wenn Geräte, z.B. Drucker oder Laptop, über den LAN Anschluss auf einmal auch Strom bekommen :-O



Der Switch erkennt, wenn PoE benötigt wird und schaltet dann die Spannung auf die Leitung. Also nein, ein Drucker wird nicht als PoE Gerät erkannt und bekommt somit auch an einem PoE Port kein PoE. So soll es ja auch sein.



kaixo schrieb:


> Wäre dann so der Aufbau:
> TAE Hausanschluss im EG-> (1 LAN Kabel) -> WLAN Router im EG ->  (1 LAN Kabel) -> Switch im Keller -> (1 LAN Kabel) -> Patch  Panel im Keller -> (n CAT 7 Leitungen in Leerrohr) -> Netzwerkdose  in beliebigem Raum
> ?
> 
> ...



Erstmal vergiss den WLAN Router, damit meinst du deinen Router/Modem, also die Fritzbox/Speedport what ever, der dir deine Leitung zur Verfügung stellt.


Vom Hausanschluss gehst du mit der Leitung in das Modem/Router, welchen du dann per LAN Kabel mit dem Switch verbindest. Hierfür solltest du dir einen kleinen Schrank oder ausreichend großen Schaltkasten zulegen wo jede Leitung aus den Netzwerkdosen im Haus verteilt auf dem Patch Panel aufgelegt werden und der Router und der Switch ebenfalls Platz drin haben.
Nun verbindest du ein LAN Kabel vom Router/Modem mit dem Switch. Die einzelnen Ports vom Patch Panel verbindest du ebenso mit dem Switch -> Der Switch muss so viele Ports haben, dass sowohl der Router/Modem also auch jede Netzwerkdose/jedes Kabel aus dem Haus an den Switch angeschlossen werden kann.
Somit kann dann entweder nur intern in deinem lokalen Netzwerk kommuniziert werden oder eben über den Router/Modem (der ja mit dem Switch verbunden ist) und den daran angeschlossenen Hausanschluss mit dem Internet kommuniziert werden. 
Also ein lokales Netzwerk mit Zugang zur großen weiten Welt.

Bei Ubiquiti hast du dann zustätzlich den Cloud Key, der quasi deine Verwaltungszentrale der WLAN Access Points darstellt. Da alle APs über die Kabel über den Switch kommunizieren können, hast du dann ein funktionierendes Mesh System, da die APs mit Hilfe des Cloud Keys den Client (Handy, Tablet, Laptop etc.) an den jeweils schnellsten weiterleiten, wenn du mit dem Client durchs Haus läufst.


----------



## kaixo (20. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Der Switch erkennt, wenn PoE benötigt wird und schaltet dann die Spannung auf die Leitung. Also nein, ein Drucker wird nicht als PoE Gerät erkannt und bekommt somit auch an einem PoE Port kein PoE.


Ok, super. Das klingt grundsätzlich ja schonmal ziemlich cool. Können denn nur WLAN AP PoE-fähig sein oder auch andere Geräte? Ist dann bei 2 WLAN AP ein PoE Swicth ggf. overdesigned?



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Erstmal vergiss den WLAN Router, damit meinst du deinen Router/Modem, also die Fritzbox/Speedport what ever, der dir deine Leitung zur Verfügung stellt.


Ok, der Router kann dann aber schon eine WLAN Funktion haben oder nicht? Und dann zusammen mit einem anderen WLAN AP das Mesh aufbauen ... ? So hatte ich das zumindest bislang verstanden.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Nun verbindest du ein LAN Kabel vom Router/Modem mit dem Switch.


Danke erstmal für die tolle Erläuterung! Wie verbindet man denn am besten Router und Switch, wenn Router im EG Flur und der Switch im Keller liegt?

Muss bei den Anschlüssen für die WLAN AP irgendwas besonderes berücksichtigt werden? Ich verstehe euch jetzt so, als wären das ganz normale Anschlüsse, die zum Switch laufen, sodass ich da auch einen TV oder irgendeinen anderen Konsumenten dranhängen könnte. Stimmt das?

Mit Ubiquiti muss ich mich noch etwas beschäftigen und einlesen..


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ok, super. Das klingt grundsätzlich ja schonmal ziemlich cool. Können denn nur WLAN AP PoE-fähig sein oder auch andere Geräte? Ist dann bei 2 WLAN AP ein PoE Swicth ggf. overdesigned?



PoE-Switche haben eigentlich nie alle Ports als PoE-fähig ausgestattet, meistens um die Hälfte. Es können an allen Ports normale Geräte angeschlossen werden. Die PoE Geräte jedoch nur an die gekennzeichneten am Switch.
Der Cloud Key bräuchte ebenfalls PoE, ansonsten bräuchtest du wie bei den APs (nur die von Ubiquiti, AVM und Speedport/Telekom APs werden in die Steckdose gesteckt) eigene Netzteile (die aber mitgeliefert sind).

Es erspart einem halt einige Kabel und bietet dir bezüglich der APs deutlich mehr Flexibilität. Ob es dir das wert ist, kannst nur du wissen.



kaixo schrieb:


> Ok, der Router kann dann aber schon eine WLAN Funktion haben oder nicht?  Und dann zusammen mit einem anderen WLAN AP das Mesh aufbauen ... ? So  hatte ich das zumindest bislang verstanden.


Ja das geht, jedoch musst du bei einem Hersteller bleiben. Also entweder auf die WLAN Funktion von Speedport/Fritzbox verzichten oder eben alles von AVM/Fritz bzw. Telekom/Speedport kaufen, Ubiquiti bietet halt als einziger PoE APs.



kaixo schrieb:


> Muss bei den Anschlüssen für die WLAN AP irgendwas besonderes  berücksichtigt werden? Ich verstehe euch jetzt so, als wären das ganz  normale Anschlüsse, die zum Switch laufen, sodass ich da auch einen TV  oder irgendeinen anderen Konsumenten dranhängen könnte. Stimmt das?


Ja, das sind ganz normale Netzwerkkabel/Stecker. Die APs  von Unifi haben einfach einen LAN Port (da eben PoE). Die von Speedport und AVM sind Stecker für die Steckdose mit unten einem LAN Port.



kaixo schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die tolle Erläuterung! Wie verbindet man denn am  besten Router und Switch, wenn Router im EG Flur und der Switch im  Keller liegt?



Euer Anschluss ist im EG oder? Hast du einen DSL oder Kabelanschluss? 
Und vorallem, wo liegt das jeweilige Kabel (also der DSL/Kabelanschluss)? Im Keller wo der Netzwerkschrank hin soll oder im EG?


----------



## kaixo (22. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Euer Anschluss ist im EG oder? Hast du einen DSL oder Kabelanschluss?
> Und vorallem, wo liegt das jeweilige Kabel (also der DSL/Kabelanschluss)? Im Keller wo der Netzwerkschrank hin soll oder im EG?



Wir haben einen DSL- und einen Kabelanschluss. Beides liegt im Keller. Fürs Internet nutzen wir den DSL-Anschluss. Ob wir den Kabelanschluss, oder doch lieber Satellit nutzen, wissen wir noch nicht. Der Netzwerkschrank kommt auch in den Keller.

Nach aktuellem Plan würden wir den Telefonanschluss / TAE-Dose ins EG legen, fürs Festnetztelefon. Hier wäre auch der Router (mit WLAN), oben an der Wand. Im Keller beim / im Netzwerkschrank wäre der Switch.


----------



## CoLuxe (22. Juli 2020)

Du könntest den Router ebenfalls in den Netzwerschrank packen, wenn du DECT Telefone nutzen würdest. Bei eigentlich allen gängigen Routern kannst du direkt diesen als Telefonbasis nutzen. Somit könntest du dir die Telefondose im EG sparen und sparst dir das verlegen eines Kabels für den Router.

Zudem könntest du dann ein günstigeres Router-Modell mit langsamerem WLAN nehmen und für das Ersparnis einen weiteren reinen WLAN Router für den EG kaufen.
Aber da müsstest du dich ersteinmal auf ein System (Ubiquiti Unifi, Speedport, Fritz, etc.) festlegen, um da weiter planen zu können.


----------



## commandobot (22. Juli 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> - Telefonie: Der Router kann auch gleichzeitig DECT-Basisstation und damit die Telefonanlage sein. Spart eine separate Telefonanalage und alle zugehörigen Kabel. Klappt nur nicht, wenn der Router im Keller steht. Hierfür habe ich leider keine gute Lösung parat.


Es gibt von Gigaset ein IP-Telefon, welches die Einbindung von schnurlosen Telefonen ermöglicht.
Gigaset DX800A all in one VOIP Telefon kaufen

Und die Telekom bietet einen ISDN-Adapter an, über den jedes ISDN-Telefon (schnurgebunden/DECT) per Netzwerkkabel integriert werden kann.
Telekom Speedport ISDN Adapter fuer den IP-Anschluss


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Und hinter den ISDN-Adapter kann dann zur NOt auch ein ISDN a/b-Wandler.
Gibt aber auch direkte VoIP auf Analog Gateways, z..B von Cisco.
Alternativ eine eine alte FritzBox mit VoIP-Funktion (ne 5050 reicht)


----------



## kaixo (22. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Aber da müsstest du dich ersteinmal auf ein System (Ubiquiti Unifi, Speedport, Fritz, etc.) festlegen, um da weiter planen zu können.


Wir haben ein DECT Telefon, das FRITZ!Fon C4. Zudem eine FRITZ!Box 7590 und eine ältere FRITZ!Box 7390. Der Einfachheit halber würde ich daher vermutlich erstmal auf FRITZ setzen. Denn für das Mesh bräuchte ich dann nur noch den FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater 3000 und wäre zu Hause.... oder? 
Abgesehen von der PoE Entscheidung hins. des Switches, lassen sich die Komponenten alle nachträglich austauschen?



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Du könntest den Router ebenfalls in den Netzwerschrank packen, wenn du DECT Telefone nutzen würdest. Bei eigentlich allen gängigen Routern kannst du direkt diesen als Telefonbasis nutzen. Somit könntest du dir die Telefondose im EG sparen und sparst dir das verlegen eines Kabels für den Router.
> 
> Zudem könntest du dann ein günstigeres Router-Modell mit langsamerem WLAN nehmen und für das Ersparnis einen weiteren reinen WLAN Router für den EG kaufen.


Das klingt gut. D.h. der Aufbau wäre wie folgt?
* an den DSL Hausanschluss wird eine TAE Dose angeschlossen
* an TAE kommt ein Router (mit langsamen WLAN oder gar ohne WLAN) über ein DSL-Kabel
* Router geht über ein LAN Kabel an Switch
* Switch geht über mehrere Patch Kabel an Patch Panel
* vom Patch Panel geht es über n CAT 7 Leitungen in Leerrohren an beliebige Netzwerkdosen im Haus
* an 2 dieser Netzwerkdosen hängt je ein WLAN Access Point um das WLAN Mesh aufzubauen
* die Access Points können zudem als Basis Station für das DECT Telefon dienen

Die eigentliche Basisstation des Telefons würde dann nur noch dazu dienen das Telefon zu laden?

Für den Keller Router würde ich die FRITZ!Box 7390 nehmen, für den 1. WLAN AP im EG die FRITZ!Box 7590 und für den 2. WLAN AP im 2. OG den FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater 3000.

Würde das so funktionieren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Wichtig ist dann dass die 2. FB, die WLAN machen soll, im IP-Client-Modus ist (Erweiterte Ansicht aktivieren!) und damit weder Modembetrieb noch Routing macht.
Die ist dann nur noch ein Switch und ein WLAN-AP.
Ich würde für den Keller die FB mit dem besseren Modem nehmen, musst du probieren, welches bessere Raten erzielt.
Alternativ ein externes Modem (z.B. von AllNet).


----------



## narcosubs (22. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Können denn nur WLAN AP PoE-fähig sein oder auch andere Geräte?


Überwachungskameras z.B., wenn Du für sowas Verwendung hast.


----------



## CoLuxe (22. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Wir haben ein DECT Telefon, das FRITZ!Fon C4. Zudem eine FRITZ!Box 7590 und eine ältere FRITZ!Box 7390. Der Einfachheit halber würde ich daher vermutlich erstmal auf FRITZ setzen. Denn für das Mesh bräuchte ich dann nur noch den FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater 3000 und wäre zu Hause.... oder?
> Abgesehen von der PoE Entscheidung hins. des Switches, lassen sich die Komponenten alle nachträglich austauschen?



Es lässt sich alles leicht austauschen, kostet nur halt. Wenn du dann von Fritz auf Ubiquiti umsteigen würdest, bräuchtest du einen PoE-fähigen Switch und eben neue APs. Für Fritz benötigst du den PoE-fähigen Switch nicht.




kaixo schrieb:


> * an den DSL Hausanschluss wird eine TAE Dose angeschlossen



Eine TAE Dose dürftest du schon haben, da diese als Netzabschluss gilt und noch zur Infrastruktur des Netzbetreibers gehört. 
Alle Anschluss sind heutzutage IP-basiert, was heißt, dass dein Telefon ab dem Router (in dem Fall der Fritzbox) über die DSL-Leitung läuft.

Je nachdem wie dein Anschluss ausgeführt ist, gehst du entweder über die TAE Dose oder hast direkt am Hausanschluss einen DSL Stecker.



kaixo schrieb:


> * die Access Points können zudem als Basis Station für das DECT Telefon dienen
> 
> Die eigentliche Basisstation des Telefons würde dann nur noch dazu dienen das Telefon zu laden?
> 
> ...



Je nachdem was für einen Anschluss du hast und welche Geschwindigkeit gebucht wird, solltest du die 7390 nicht benutzen. Die 7390 ist laut Hersteller nur bis 100 Mbit VDSL geeignet. Und aufgrund des Alters dürfte die Mesh nicht beherrschen, weshalb sie dann auch als WLAN AP nicht den Zweck erfüllen würde.
In dem Fall würde ich dann die schnelle/neue Fritzbox in den Keller packen und ins EG einfach noch einen Mesh Repeater packen. Hast du die 7590 schon gekauft? Wenn nicht, kaufe dir lieber die 7530, da du eben im Keller nicht das schnelle WLAN benötigst (nehme ich mal an) und diese ansonsten ebenfalls alles kann.

Hier auch überlegen ob du wirklich den 3000er brauchst oder ob die langsameren, die du einfach in die Steckdose stecken kannst, nicht auch reichen. Zudem brauchst du die dritte Funkeinheit (des 3000ers) nicht, da diese nur für den Verkehr zwischen Repeater und Fritzbox zuständig ist. Bei dir übernimmt das aber das Kabel.
Daher würde dir der 3000er keinen großen Vorteil gegenüber dem 2400er bringen.



kaixo schrieb:


> * die Access Points können zudem als Basis Station für das DECT Telefon dienen



Dafür bräuchtest du extra DECT Repeater. Hierfür muss aber der Eco Modus deaktivert werden, was zu einer deutlich erhöhten (unnötigen) Sendeleistung führt. Wie du das in Bezug auf die eigene Gesundheit siehst, kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten.
 Allerdings ist die Reichweite von DECT relativ hoch, weshalb ich erst einmal von Ausgehe, dass du mit der Fritzbox im Keller auf jeden Fall im 1. OG noch telefonieren kannst.
Eventuell hast du jetzt schon eine Fritzbox mit DECT Telefon und kannst die Reichweite über verschiedenen Stockwerke ausprobieren?


----------



## kaixo (22. Juli 2020)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Überwachungskameras z.B., wenn Du für sowas Verwendung hast.


Guter Punkt. Ich spiele tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken eine Klingel mit Kamera anzubringen ... bzw. erstmal nur das LAN Kabel und Strom dorthin zu legen. Strom könnte ich mir dann ja ggf. schenken.

Hierzu habe ich mir aber noch eine andere Frage gestellt: kann man als ungebetener Gast denn nicht die Klingel abmontieren und hat dann über das LAN Kabel Zugriff auf mein Netzwerk?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Ich spiele tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken eine Klingel mit Kamera anzubringen ... bzw. erstmal nur das LAN Kabel und Strom dorthin zu legen. Strom könnte ich mir dann ja ggf. schenken.
> 
> Hierzu habe ich mir aber noch eine andere Frage gestellt: kann man als ungebetener Gast denn nicht die Klingel abmontieren und hat dann über das LAN Kabel Zugriff auf mein Netzwerk?



Doch, das geht. Man kann aber in bestimmten Switchen einstellen, dass die Verbindung nur mit einer bestimmten MAC-Adresse geht, sonst wird der Port gesperrt.
MAC-Adressen kann man spoofen.


----------



## Malkolm (23. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Hierzu habe ich mir aber noch eine andere Frage gestellt: kann man als ungebetener Gast denn nicht die Klingel abmontieren und hat dann über das LAN Kabel Zugriff auf mein Netzwerk?



Andere Frage: Möchtest du, dass deine Gegensprechanlage Zugriff auf dein gesamtes Netzwerk erhält? 

Da die bauseitigen Fragen bzgl. des Netzwerks ja nun geklärt sind, solltest du dir als nächstes über die logische Architektur Gedanken machen. Natürlich kann man alles in ein Netzwerk packen, aber das ist so ein bisschen wie sich einen Gaming-Rechner kaufen um darauf Solitär zu zocken.

Die Antwort auf deine Frage liegt im Thema Netzwerksegmentierung begraben. Auch für das Heimnetzwerk ist es mittlerweile Stand der Technik sich hier ein entsprechendes Konzept zu überlegen und das Netzwerk entsprechend aufzubauen. Das "Gäste-WLAN" kennt mittlerweile jeder und ist in jedem aktuellen Router konfigurierbar. Diese Idee lässt sich aber weiter ausbauen. 

Du könntest dir beispielsweise überlegen, deine Geräte in Gruppen einzuteilen, etwa in Infrastruktur, PCs/Laptops/Tabletts, IoT und Gäste. Für jede Gruppe richtest du ein (virtuelles) Netzwerk ein und regelt dann, wie welches Netzwerk auf ein anderes zugreifen darf. So hast du die volle Kontrolle darüber, was deine Turklingel überhaupt so im Netzwerk treiben darf. 

Die Zuweisung des korrekten Netzwerks erfolgt dann z. B. basierend auf dem Switch-Port oder der WLAN-SSID . Für Fortgeschrittene auch über eine Authentifizierung des Clients im Netzwerk, z. B. wie angesprochen über die MAC, aber auch via Passworts, Zertifikat etc. 

Ein Angreifer, der deine Klingel abbaut, hat somit maximal die Rechte in deinem Netzwerk, die die Klingel selbst gehabt hat. Bei Nutzung von fortgeschrittener Netzwerkauthentifizierung nichtmal diese.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juli 2020)

Da gibt es 2 Konzepte:
Subnetting
VLAN

Beim Subnetting nimmst du für IPv4 getrennte Netze (z.B: 192.168.0.0/24 und 192.168.1.0/24) und die sind verschiedenen Ports des Routers zugeordnet. Zwischen denen findet kein Routing statt, nur nach außen über NAT.
Dann musst du noch IPv6 beachten. Dort hat man öffentliche Adressen, die bleiben wie sie sind.
Daneben gibt es da auch private Bereiche, Link-Local ist da geeignet: Adressbereiche : IPv6-Portal

Nur auf den Link-Local-Adressen (IPv6 hat dann min. ne globale und auf jeden Fall ne link-local).

Dann gibt es noch VLAN, dafür braucht es aber VLAN-fähige Router und Switche (sofern an dem Switch Geräte für mehrere VLANs hängen).


----------



## kaixo (23. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Wenn du dann von Fritz auf Ubiquiti umsteigen würdest, bräuchtest du einen PoE-fähigen Switch und eben neue APs.


Braucht man dann wirklich zwingend den PoE-fähigen Switch oder ist PoE dann einfach nur möglich? Oder ist PoE zwar nicht für die Geräte zwingend, aber wenn man Cloud Key verwenden möchte (muss?)?



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Je nachdem was für einen Anschluss du hast und welche Geschwindigkeit gebucht wird, solltest du die 7390 nicht benutzen. Die 7390 ist laut Hersteller nur bis 100 Mbit VDSL geeignet. Und aufgrund des Alters dürfte die Mesh nicht beherrschen, weshalb sie dann auch als WLAN AP nicht den Zweck erfüllen würde.


Ja, da hast du absolut Recht! Also fällt die 7390 schonmal raus.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Hast du die 7590 schon gekauft?


Jein, die haben wir als Leihgerät von unserem Provider erhalten.




CoLuxe schrieb:


> Hier auch überlegen ob du wirklich den 3000er brauchst oder ob die langsameren, die du einfach in die Steckdose stecken kannst, nicht auch reichen.


Wir hatten bislang devolo dLAN und das hat eher mäßig bis schlecht funktioniert. Vielleicht vergleiche ich da gerade aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dafür bräuchtest du extra DECT Repeater.





CoLuxe schrieb:


> Du könntest den Router ebenfalls in den Netzwerschrank packen, wenn du DECT Telefone nutzen würdest. Bei eigentlich allen gängigen Routern kannst du direkt diesen als Telefonbasis nutzen. Somit könntest du dir die Telefondose im EG sparen und sparst dir das verlegen eines Kabels für den Router.


Ich hatte dich so verstanden als könnte ich das im Router einstellen?




Wenn ich den 7390 Router nicht für den Keller nutzen kann, bräuchte ich ja eh mindestens zwei neue Geräte.
Also wenn ich die 7590 für den Keller nutzen würde, könnte ich dann mit zwei (oder mehr) 2400ern das WLAN / Mesh in den Wohnräumen aufbauen? Wäre das eine vernünftige Lösung?


----------



## kaixo (23. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> MAC-Adressen kann man spoofen.


Kann man auch gespoofte MAC-Adressen blockieren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Kann man auch gespoofte MAC-Adressen blockieren?



Mir ist kein Weg bekannt, das überhaupt zu erkennen.


----------



## CoLuxe (23. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Braucht man dann wirklich zwingend den PoE-fähigen Switch oder ist PoE dann einfach nur möglich? Oder ist PoE zwar nicht für die Geräte zwingend, aber wenn man Cloud Key verwenden möchte (muss?)?


Nein, zwingend nicht. Dann musst du allerdings die PoE Injectoren, die mitgeliefert werden, benutzen -> brauchst also wieder eine Steckdose in der Nähe. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll, weil du dann an jedem AP eine ziemlich Kabelage hast (da das Kabel aus den Dosen dann erst in den Injector muss und von dort an den AP). 
Du kannst natürlich die Injectoren zwischen Switch und Patch Panel hängen. So benötigst du halt im Netzwerkschrank für die drei Geräte (zwei APs + Cloud Key) jeweils eine Steckdose. Es funktioniert aber elegant ist eben etwas anderes. Wenn dich mehr Kabelage nicht stört, klar. Warum nicht.



kaixo schrieb:


> Jein, die haben wir als Leihgerät von unserem Provider erhalten.


Okay, dann könntest du ja den Mietvertrag kündigen, falls du etwas für bezahlst. Wenn nicht, dann macht es natürlich keinen Sinn eine zu kaufen. 
Oder du mietest diese weiterhin, aber der Selbstkauf rechnet sich meist nach 2-3 Jahren.



kaixo schrieb:


> Wir hatten bislang devolo dLAN und das hat eher mäßig bis schlecht  funktioniert. Vielleicht vergleiche ich da gerade aber auch Äpfel mit  Birnen.



Ja, da vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen  Wie gesagt, da du jeden AP per LAN versorgst, reicht der 2400 und die 3000er haben keinen wirklichen Mehrwert. Diese lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn du diese als reinen "Repeater", also nicht per LAN-Kabel in das Netzwerk einbindest.



kaixo schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich so verstanden als könnte ich das im Router einstellen?



Ja, die Fritzbox kann als Telefonbasis dienen, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Wenn jedoch diese im Keller steht und dir die Reichweite nicht ausreicht bräuchtest du ggf. einen Repeater für DECT. Die Mesh Repeater sind nur fürs WLAN da und können DECT nicht verstärken.

War das die Frage? Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden? 



kaixo schrieb:


> Wenn ich den 7390 Router nicht für den Keller nutzen kann, bräuchte ich ja eh mindestens zwei neue Geräte.
> Also wenn ich die 7590 für den Keller nutzen würde, könnte ich dann mit  zwei (oder mehr) 2400ern das WLAN / Mesh in den Wohnräumen aufbauen?  Wäre das eine vernünftige Lösung?



Genau. Fritzbox in den Keller und dazu eben die zwei Mesh APs.
Du musst nur eben schauen ob die DECT Reichweite groß genug ist. Hier dann ggf. noch einen DECT Repeater einbauen, aber eben beachten, dass die Fritzbox was DECT betrifft nicht im Ecomodus laufen kann.
Also teste doch, wie vorgeschlagen, mit deiner jetzigen Fritzbox, wie groß die Reichweite ist (vorallem über mehrere Stockwerke).


----------



## kaixo (23. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Okay, dann könntest du ja den Mietvertrag kündigen, falls du etwas für bezahlst.


Die ersten 24 Monate ist die Miete kostenlos. Danach plane ich neu 



CoLuxe schrieb:


> War das die Frage? Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


Ja, das war die Frage  Verstanden, danke!


Ja, ich werde es mal testen, bin gerade aber noch im Urlaub. Der Keller ist wie ein Bunker, im 2. OG und vermutlich schon im 1. OG werde ich sicher keinen oder nur sehr schlechten Empfang haben. Um dann nicht noch einen DECT Repeater anbringen zu müssen, denke ich wäre folgender Aufbau am pragmatischsten.
* Router (mit WLAN) ins EG 
* 1 ggf. 2 WLAN AP in den Obergeschossen

Bei der Variante müsste der Telefonanschluss dann leider hoch ins EG und ein Kabel wieder runter zum Switch in den Keller. Router und Switch werden einfach per LAN-Kabel verbunden. Wie macht man das über eine Etage? Könnte ich im EG eine Netzwerkdose anbringen, im Keller auch und dazwischen eine CAT 7 Leitung im Leerrohr als Verbindung?

Um den Telefonanschluss nicht ins EG zu verlegen, könnte ich nicht auf ähnliche Weise den Router über das DSL Kabel mit dem DSL Anschluss im Keller verbinden?

Bei der Variante wäre es IMO naheliegend bei AVM / Fritz zu bleiben.

Alternativ:
* Router (OHNE WLAN) ins EG 
* 2, ggf. 3 WLAN AP im Haus verteilt

Hins. der WLAN AP wäre ich dann ja frei und könnte z.B. auch auf Ubiquiti setzen (PoE fähiger Switch vorausgesetzt). Welche Geräte wären für meinen Use Case denn geeignet? User "taks" hat folgende empfohlen: Ubiquiti UAP-AC-IW & Ubiquiti US-8-60W
Losgelöst vom Kabelgewusel, gibt es weitere Vorteile? Schick sehen die Geräte ja schonmal aus


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juli 2020)

Du kannst das DSL-Signal auch über CAT 7 bis ins EG übertragen. Dann kannst du auch gleich die TAL statt an die TAE-Dose an das Patchpanel anschließen. Oben dann entweder ne RJ45-Dose oder ne TAE-Dose. Bei beiden kann auch ein passiver Prüfabschluss gesetzt werden, ist aber nur für Prüfzwecke und für die Funktion nicht erforderlich.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du kannst das DSL-Signal auch über CAT 7 bis ins EG übertragen. Dann kannst du auch gleich die TAL statt an die TAE-Dose an das Patchpanel anschließen. Oben dann entweder ne RJ45-Dose oder ne TAE-Dose. Bei beiden kann auch ein passiver Prüfabschluss gesetzt werden, ist aber nur für Prüfzwecke und für die Funktion nicht erforderlich.



Genau, einfach das bei der Fritzbox mitgelieferte DSL Kabel mit RJ45-Stecke am Ende an den entsprechenden Port vom Patch Panel, dann eben per Cat7 hoch und dort per normalem LAN Kabel an den DSL Anschluss. Anschließend dann von der Fritzbox natürlich wieder mit einem zweiten Kabel runter an den Switch.



kaixo schrieb:


> Hins. der WLAN AP wäre ich dann ja frei und könnte z.B. auch auf  Ubiquiti setzen (PoE fähiger Switch vorausgesetzt). Welche Geräte wären  für meinen Use Case denn geeignet? User "taks" hat folgende empfohlen:  Ubiquiti UAP-AC-IW & Ubiquiti US-8-60W
> Losgelöst vom Kabelgewusel, gibt es weitere Vorteile? Schick sehen die Geräte ja schonmal aus



Wenn du jetzt eben den Router eh im EG hast, ist halt die Frage ob du dir da zusätzlich noch einen AP rumliegen/hängen lassen haben willst.
Der Switch wird sehr wahrscheinlich zu klein sein. Ich meine alleine die APs belegen 2 Ports, der Cloud Key einen weiteren und dann auch noch die Zuleitung von der Fritzbox.
Also würden dir dann noch 4 für die übrigen Netzwerkdosen bleiben. Wenn das aktuell reicht, weil du nicht mehr Geräte anschließen musst, ist das kein Problem. Den Switch kannst du später einfach ohne große Bastelei austauschen.

Die von dir genannten APs sind eigentlich dafür gedacht, in eine abmontiere Netzwerkdose installiert zu werden. Die Montage an der Decke dürfte, vorallem da diese dann genau zentral auf dem jeweiligen Stockwerk (unter Berücksichtigung der Wände) positioniert werden kann, bezüglich Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl sein.
Hierfür wären dann die Unifi AP AC Lite (evtl. auch die Pro, aber da du eh mehrere im Haus verteilst, dürften die Lite locker reichen) ideal.

Außerdem sind die die Ubiquiti Geräte für den anspruchsvollen Privatnutzer bzw. für den Betrieb im Gewerbe gemacht. Die Fritz Geräte ausschließlich für den Laien bzw. Privatnutzer. Dementsprechend kann man bei Ubiquiti auch eine andere Qualität erwarten. Es ist zwar erstmal etwas schwieriger (dennoch ist das Interface sehr übersichtlich, wie ich finde) sich zurecht zu finden, aber wenn es läuft, dann läuft es.
 Die Fritz Geräte zicken ja manchmal ganz gerne.


----------



## commandobot (24. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Kann man auch gespoofte MAC-Adressen blockieren?


Da es viele Geräte gibt, bei denen man die MAC-Adresse manuell festlegen kan (wie die IP), ist ein MAC-Filter heutzutage sehr leicht auszuhebeln. 
Stell es dir wie ein Insektenschutzgitter vor einer Tür vor - vieles prallt ab, aber ungebetener Besuch wird davon in keinster weise auf- oder abgehalten.


----------



## kaixo (24. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Genau, einfach das bei der Fritzbox mitgelieferte DSL Kabel mit RJ45-Stecke am Ende an den entsprechenden Port vom Patch Panel, dann eben per Cat7 hoch und dort per normalem LAN Kabel an den DSL Anschluss. Anschließend dann von der Fritzbox natürlich wieder mit einem zweiten Kabel runter an den Switch.


Ok, jetzt bin ich lost 

Meint ihr so?
* TAL an das Patch Panel anschließen (hier geht es NICHT weiter zum Switch?)
* an den entsprechenden "TAL" Port des Patch Panels DSL Kabel anschließen und an Netzwerkdose im Keller (wenn der Anschluss am Patch Panel mit dem RJ45-Stecker erfolgt, muss am anderen Ende nicht auch ein RJ45-Stecker sein, um an die Netzwerkdose angeschlossen werden zu können?)
* Über CAT 7 Leitung dieser Netzwerkdose im Keller ins EG
* im EG mit LAN Kabel von Netzwerkdose zur DSL Buchse des Routers
* mit zweitem Kabel von einer beliebigen LAN Buchse des Routers an 2. Netzwerkdose im EG
* Über CAT 7 Leitung dieser Netzwerkdose im EG in den Keller
* im Keller mit LAN Kabel von 2. Netzwerkdose zum Switch (wohin genau?)




CoLuxe schrieb:


> Der Switch wird sehr wahrscheinlich zu klein sein.


Joa, stimmt. Aktuell sind geplant ca. 10 Netzwerkanschlüsse in den verschiedenen Räumen + 2 Anschlüsse für die WLAN AP + 1 Reserve Anschluss für WLAN AP + 1 Anschluss für die Klingel + ggf. 1 Anschluss für Cloud Key + X Anschlüsse (nach dem Konzept oben 2, oder?) für die Router-Switch-Verbindung + 2 bis 3 Reserveports für Keller, Garten, Vorgarten, etc
Also ca. 20 Ports.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die die Ubiquiti Geräte für den anspruchsvollen Privatnutzer ...


Nach unserer Konversation die letzten Tage, bist du sicher, dass ich zu den anspruchsvollen Privatnutzern gehöre?


----------



## kaixo (24. Juli 2020)

commandobot schrieb:


> Stell es dir wie ein Insektenschutzgitter vor einer Tür vor - vieles prallt ab, aber ungebetener Besuch wird davon in keinster weise auf- oder abgehalten.


D.h. um dem entgegenzuwirken, könnte man, wie "Malkolm" sagte, über Netzwerksegmentierung, z.B. am Switch, den Port entsprechend einstellen / einschränken?


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich lost
> 
> Meint ihr so?
> * TAL an das Patch Panel anschließen (hier geht es NICHT weiter zum Switch?)
> ...



Jein, an das Patch Panel legst du nur die CAT.7 Kabel von den normalen Netzwerkdosen bzw. Kabel aus dem Haus auf. Die TAL samt TAE bleibt ganz normal wie sie ist (zumal du, soweit ich weiß, die Telekom holen lassen musst, sobald was an der ersten TAE Dose bzw. am Netzabschluss ändern möchtest).
Normalerweise würdest du die Fritzbox mit einem Kabel von TAE-Stecker auf RJ45 (laut Website ist ein solches Kabel mitgeliefert) anschließen und diese in den DSL Port an der Fritzbox stecken.  Stattdessen steckst du das RJ45 Ende einfach an den Patchpanel-Port, wo das CAT.7 Kabel nach oben zu der Buchse führt, wo der Router stehen soll.
Von dort ganz normal mit einem LAN-Kabel von der Dose in den DSL Port von der Fritzbox. Anschließend dann von den normalen LAN Ports zurück an den zweiten Port der Dose und durch das zweite CAT.7 Kabel zurück ans Patch Panel. Diesen Patch Panel Port verbindest du jetzt mit dem Switch.

Im Grunde machst du dadurch nichts anderes, als die DSL-Leitung mit Hilfe eines CAT.7 Kabels zu verlängern.

Wo du was am Switch anschließt ist abgesehen von PoE völlig egal. Der Switch weiß immer wo was hin muss  Trotzdem unbedingt die aufgelegten Kabel am Patch Panel entsprechend markieren (lassen), damit du am Ende weißt welches Kabel/Patch-Panel-Port wohin führt.





kaixo schrieb:


> Joa, stimmt. Aktuell sind geplant ca. 10 Netzwerkanschlüsse in den  verschiedenen Räumen + 2 Anschlüsse für die WLAN AP + 1 Reserve  Anschluss für WLAN AP + 1 Anschluss für die Klingel + ggf. 1 Anschluss  für Cloud Key + X Anschlüsse (nach dem Konzept oben 2, oder?) für die  Router-Switch-Verbindung + 2 bis 3 Reserveports für Keller, Garten,  Vorgarten, etc
> Also ca. 20 Ports.
> 
> 
> Nach unserer Konversation die letzten Tage, bist du sicher, dass ich zu den anspruchsvollen Privatnutzern gehöre?



Genau, für die eben genannte Router-Geschichte brauchst du unbedingt zwei Kabel vom Netzwerkschrank bis zum Router, eins das als DSL Leitung dient und das andere eben für den lokalen Traffic zum Router und somit ins Internet.



kaixo schrieb:


> Nach unserer Konversation die letzten Tage, bist du sicher, dass ich zu den anspruchsvollen Privatnutzern gehöre?



Das nicht  Aber was noch nicht ist, kann noch werden 
Ich vertrete nur oft die Meinung, dass wenn man so etwas angeht, dass mans dann auch richtig macht  Oft lohnt es sich doch beim ersten Mal etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen um dann letztendlich mehr und vorallem länger etwas davon zu haben.
Aber einfacher ist die Fritzbox-Lösung alle mal, das ist im Grunde fast schon Plug & Play.


----------



## commandobot (28. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> D.h. um dem entgegenzuwirken, könnte man, wie "Malkolm" sagte, über Netzwerksegmentierung, z.B. am Switch, den Port entsprechend einstellen / einschränken?


Ja -> VLAN


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juli 2020)

commandobot schrieb:


> Ja -> VLAN



Braucht aber VLAN-fähige Geräte, also min. der Router muss das können, der Switch nicht zwingend, sofern am Port am Router nur 1 Gerät hängt.


----------



## kaixo (29. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Stattdessen steckst du das RJ45 Ende einfach an den Patchpanel-Port, wo das CAT.7 Kabel nach oben zu der Buchse führt, wo der Router stehen soll. ... Im Grunde machst du dadurch nichts anderes, als die DSL-Leitung mit Hilfe eines CAT.7 Kabels zu verlängern.


Ah, verstanden! Entstehen durch diese Lösung irgendwelche Nachteile, als wenn der Router auf direktem Wege im Keller angeschlossen würde?



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Wo du was am Switch anschließt ist abgesehen von PoE völlig egal.


Welcher Switch wäre für meinen Use Case denn geeignet? Gibt es bei der Einrichtung eines PoE-fähigen Switches im Vergleich eines "normalen" Switches etwas zu berücksichtigen?



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Trotzdem unbedingt die aufgelegten Kabel am Patch Panel entsprechend markieren (lassen), damit du am Ende weißt welches Kabel/Patch-Panel-Port wohin führt.


Guter Hinweis, danke!



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ich vertrete nur oft die Meinung, dass wenn man so etwas angeht, dass mans dann auch richtig macht


Finde ich gut. Ich habe schon jetzt viel dazu gelernt und notfalls weiß ich ja, dass ich hier nachfragen kann 



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Hierfür wären dann die Unifi AP AC Lite ... ideal.


BTW: Kommt auf den Einkaufszettel. UAP und AP ist das gleiche?
So wie ich das in der Montageanleitung und in Videos gesehen habe, wird ja einfach nur eine CAT7 Leitung mit RJ45 Stecker angeschlossen oder?
Vom Cloud Key scheint es mehrere Modelle zu geben - welcher wäre geeignet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ah, verstanden! Entstehen durch diese Lösung irgendwelche Nachteile, als wenn der Router auf direktem Wege im Keller angeschlossen würde?


Eine etwas längere Leitung und damit eine höhere Dämpfung. Ich würde das DSL-Modem (was nicht zwingend mit dem Router in einem gerät sein muss) so nah wie möglich am APL platzieren.


----------



## CoLuxe (29. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ah, verstanden! Entstehen durch diese Lösung irgendwelche Nachteile, als wenn der Router auf direktem Wege im Keller angeschlossen würde?



Wie @DJKuhpisse schon gesagt hat, macht es dann Sinn unten ein Modem hinzustellen. Dann muss nur das Kabel an der Fritzbox nicht mehr in den DSL, sondern in den WAN Port. Bin mir grade nicht sicher, ob man noch etwas umstellen muss.



kaixo schrieb:


> Welcher Switch wäre für meinen Use Case denn geeignet? Gibt es bei der  Einrichtung eines PoE-fähigen Switches im Vergleich eines "normalen"  Switches etwas zu berücksichtigen?



Switche sind an sich ersteinmal Plug & Play. PoE Geräte werden automatisch erkannt und entsprechend mit Strom versorgt. Sie müssen nur eben an einem PoE-fähigen Port angeschlossen sein.
Mal abgesehen, vom ändern des Standardpasswortes, musst du erst etwas konfigurieren, wenn du eben VLANs, QoS, Link Aggregation usw. nutzen möchtest.

Hast du dich jetzt schon auf die Ubiquiti Variante festgelegt?
Wenn du es einfach und übersichtlich in einem Webinterface haben möchtest, ergibt es natürlich Sinn einen Switch von Ubiquiti zu kaufen (wäre dann z.B. der USW-24-POE).
Der hat aber eben auch sehr viele Features die du wahrscheinlich nie nutzen wirst, wie z.B. die SFP Ports.
Daher wäre, auch aufgrund des Preises der JGS524PE von Netgear interessant. Es sind aber im Gegensatz zum Ubiquiti nur die Hälfte als PoE-fähige Ports ausgeführt (was bei 12 Ports für deinen Anwendungsbereich trotzdem locker reicht). Der kann ebenso alles Basics wie VLANs, QoS und Link Aggregation.
Der Ubiquiti hat deutlich mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, muss ebenfalls über den Cloud Key konfiguriert werden und hat zusätzlich 2 SFP Ports. Aber das ist alles nichts, was du unbedingt brauchst, also überlege dir, ob dir dass den Aufpreis wert ist.



kaixo schrieb:


> BTW: Kommt auf den Einkaufszettel. UAP und AP ist das gleiche?


Die Modellbezeichnung ist an sich UAP-AC-Lite, der Name AP AC Lite. Also ja, sind die gleichen 



kaixo schrieb:


> So wie ich das in der Montageanleitung und in Videos gesehen habe, wird  ja einfach nur eine CAT7 Leitung mit RJ45 Stecker angeschlossen oder?
> Vom Cloud Key scheint es mehrere Modelle zu geben - welcher wäre geeignet?



Genau, brauchst einfach nur ein Kabel mit Stecker am entsprechenden Platz an der Decke. 



kaixo schrieb:


> Vom Cloud Key scheint es mehrere Modelle zu geben - welcher wäre geeignet?



Der günstige (Gen 1) würde prinzipiell reichen, jedoch ist der Gen 2 flotter und hat einen Akku zur Stromausfallsicherung verbaut. Beim Gen 1 liest man doch immer wieder, dass durch einen Stromausfall (in welcher Form auch immer; es reich ja, dass man ausversehen vom Switch das falsche Kabel absteckt) die SD-Karte nen Schaden nimmt. Der Gen 2 fährt dann kontrolliert runter und sobald der Strom wieder da ist wieder hoch.
Beim Gen 2 Plus kann zusätzlich noch ne Festplatte verbaut werden um eben Videos von Überwachungskameras und generell mehr Daten aus der Netzwerküberwachung speichern zu können.
Da du ja aber die eine Kamera nur für die Klingel und nicht zur dauerhaften Überwachung nutzen möchtest, dürfte der normale Gen 2 vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Wie @DJKuhpisse schon gesagt hat, macht es dann Sinn unten ein Modem hinzustellen. Dann muss nur das Kabel an der Fritzbox nicht mehr in den DSL, sondern in den WAN Port. Bin mir grade nicht sicher, ob man noch etwas umstellen muss.


Ja, muss man. Erweiterte Ansicht aktiveren und dann Internetzugagang über LAN1 und dann NAT. Für IPv6 wird natürlich kein NAT gemacht. Die FB ist dann immer noch Router, aber das Modem ist außer Betrieb und sie nutzt PPPoE für das Modem im Keller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Geht natürlich auch mit nem Kabelmodem, da sind aber keine Zugangsdaten erforderlich (im Normalfall)


----------



## kaixo (29. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt schon auf die Ubiquiti Variante festgelegt?


Ja, habe ich  Zumindest für die WLAN AP.
Als Switch würde ich dann den von dir empfohlenen JGS524PE wählen, als Cloud Key Gen 1.

Dann habe ich tatsächlich (erstmal  ) nur noch eine abschließende Frage: dort wo ich zwei Netzwerkanschlüsse nebeneinander habe, empfiehlt es sich eine Duplex-Leitung zu nehmen? Vorteil ist, dass am Patch Panel dann nur ein Port benötigt wird, statt zwei?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich  Zumindest für die WLAN AP.
> Als Switch würde ich dann den von dir empfohlenen JGS524PE wählen, als Cloud Key Gen 1.
> 
> Dann habe ich tatsächlich (erstmal  ) nur noch eine abschließende Frage: dort wo ich zwei Netzwerkanschlüsse nebeneinander habe, empfiehlt es sich eine Duplex-Leitung zu nehmen? Vorteil ist, dass am Patch Panel dann nur ein Port benötigt wird, statt zwei?


Gigabit braucht alle 8 Leitungen des RJ45-Steckers, sonst geht maximal FastEthernet.
Ich würde das daher nicht machen.


----------



## kaixo (29. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gigabit braucht alle 8 Leitungen des RJ45-Steckers, sonst geht maximal FastEthernet.
> Ich würde das daher nicht machen.


Ok, d.h. eine Netzwerkdose, eine CAT7 Leitung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juli 2020)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ok, d.h. eine Netzwerkdose, eine CAT7 Leitung?



Eine Cat-Leitung hat i.d.R. 8 Adern und daher geht das damit erstmal nicht. Sofern es welche mit 16 gibt würde das gehen, wo aber dann der Vorteil gegenüber einem zweiten Kabel ist muss mir einer erklären.


----------



## CoLuxe (29. Juli 2020)

Wenn du eine Netzwerkdose mit einer Buchse hast, brauchst du ein Kabel. Wenn die Dose zwei Buchse hat, brauchst du auch zwei Kabel und folglich auch zwei Ports am Patch Panel.
Jedes Kabel braucht einen eigenen Port am Patch Panel, welches nichts anderes ist, als eine riesige Netzwerkdosen mit ganz ganz vielen Buchsen.



kaixo schrieb:


> Als Switch würde ich dann den von dir empfohlenen JGS524PE wählen, als Cloud Key Gen 1.




Dann leg dir auf jeden Fall ein Backup des Cloud Keys an (geht alles einfach übers Interface), sobald alles konfiguriert ist, sodass du im Fall einer kaputten SD Karte schnell und einfach den vorherigen Zustand mit einer neuen Karte herstellen kannst.


----------



## kaixo (29. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dann leg dir auf jeden Fall ein Backup des Cloud Keys an (geht alles einfach übers Interface), sobald alles konfiguriert ist, sodass du im Fall einer kaputten SD Karte schnell und einfach den vorherigen Zustand mit einer neuen Karte herstellen kannst.


Ist notiert. Bis dahin wird es sicher noch ein laaanger Weg 


Ich habe erstmal keine weiteren Fragen und denke, ich habe jetzt ein gutes Setting für den Netzwerkaufbau. Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung. Vor allem euch beiden @CoLuxe und @DJKuhpisse für euren Einsatz und vor allem eure Ausdauer!


----------



## kaixo (24. März 2021)

So... die Sanierungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen, Zeit also das Netzwerk einzurichten. Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass das Kabel nicht in meinen Ubiquiti AP passt  Der Stecker ist zu starr und der Stecker zu dick. Und ich dachte, ich hätte an alles gedacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe extra keine UP Dose mit Netzwerkanschluss setzen lassen, da die Platte zur Befestigung des AP and der Wand kleiner ist als der UP Einsatz. Den AP möchte ich aber so setzen, dass nichts zu sehen ist, also kein UP Einsatz, kein Leerrohr und kein Kabel. Zu viel verlangt? Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das erreichen kann? Und was mache ich jetzt mit dem aktuellen Kabel?


----------



## taks (24. März 2021)

Wenn du statt dem Stecker eine Buchse montierst und dann ein ~8cm Netzwerkkabel nimmst?




__





						Keystone LAN CAT6A RJ45 Modul Buchse Bachmann 940.083
					

Bachmann 940.083 CAT6A RJ45 Keystone LAN Modul Buchse/Buchse geschirmt ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ günstiger Preis im Onlineshop, Ethernet, Netzwerk




					www.bachmann24.com
				




PS: Ich habe einfach eine UP-Leerdose montieren lasse, darin ist eine wie oben verlinkte Buchse (nur die Buchse, kein UP-Einsatz)  montiert und da kann ich dann ein kurzen Kabel nehmen um den Accesspoint zu verbinden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich werd die Tage auch nochmals einen Thread zur Netzwerkverkabelung erstellen. Will den hier nicht kapern.
> Hab da auch ein größeres Projekt bei dem ich den Input des Schwarms benötige.


Ja, bitte!
Das fehlt schon lange.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> So... die Sanierungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen, Zeit also das Netzwerk einzurichten. Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass das Kabel nicht in meinen Ubiquiti AP passt  Der Stecker ist zu starr und der Stecker zu dick. Und ich dachte, ich hätte an alles gedacht...


Öha! Danke für den Hinweis.   Ich plane bei mir im Haus nämlich auch mit Ubiquiti und werd das gleich mal in die Planung aufnehmen. 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, bitte!
> Das fehlt schon lange.


Bin schon dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> So... die Sanierungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen, Zeit also das Netzwerk einzurichten. Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass das Kabel nicht in meinen Ubiquiti AP passt  Der Stecker ist zu starr und der Stecker zu dick.


Zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1) Gehäuse des AP "passend machen"
2)Mini Kupplung+Stecker Verlängerung dazwischen.
Ich bin da ja rabiat und würde Lösung 1 nehmen, ist aber sicher nicht jedermanns Ding.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass das Kabel nicht in meinen Ubiquiti AP passt  Der Stecker ist zu starr und der Stecker zu dick.


Ist ja auch logisch.
Du hast da ja auch Verlegekabel genommen. Die  packt man eigentlich an eine Dose und von da gehen dann normale Netzwerkkabel.

Verlegekabel sind immer starrer als normale Netzwerkkabel und meist auch dicker. Sie müssen ja schließlich was aushalten beim Verlegen


----------



## robbe (24. März 2021)

Es gibt auch Crimpstecker für CAT7, die sind ne Ecke kürzer als die Werkzeuglosen Stecker: https://www.amazon.de/VCE-Crimpstec...=1616602943&sprefix=cat+7+crim,aps,162&sr=8-5


----------



## kaixo (24. März 2021)

Danke zusammen, für euer schnelles Feedback! 

Die Keystone Variante klingt sehr interessant und wird bei mir vermutlich am ehesten passen. Gibt es bei Nutzung oder Montage irgendwas besonderes zu berücksichtigen? 

taks, deckt der Ubiquiti AP denn die UP Dose komplett ab? So wie ich das sehe, ginge das nur, wenn die unterste Schraube  der Befestigungsplatte nicht genutzt wird, da sie über der UP Dose liegt. Was vielleicht aber ja auch nicht so schlimm ist.

Ich habe Cat7 Leitungen legen lassen - gibt es hierfür auch entsprechende Keystone Varianten? Welche Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> Ich habe Cat7 Leitungen legen lassen - gibt es hierfür auch entsprechende Keystone Varianten? Welche Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?


Der AP kann eh nur Gigabit Ethernet, da macht Cat6(oder auch 5) auf den letzten cm garnichts. Für spätere Upgrades bleibt der Rest ja Cat7, wird nur aktuell nicht gebraucht (und war auch immer als Zukunftssicherung und nicht als Momentan notwendig vorgeschlagen worden).


----------



## taks (25. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> taks, deckt der Ubiquiti AP denn die UP Dose komplett ab? So wie ich das sehe, ginge das nur, wenn die unterste Schraube der Befestigungsplatte nicht genutzt wird, da sie über der UP Dose liegt. Was vielleicht aber ja auch nicht so schlimm is


Ja tut er. Aber ich habe die hier: Ubiquiti UAP-AC-IW

Die sind extra dafür gedacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaixo (25. März 2021)

taks, die wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht gewesen... Aber gut: ich versuch es mit 3 Schrauben , muss ja nichts halten außer sich selbst
Könnt ihr neben Bachmann noch eine Empfehlung für Keystones abgeben?


----------



## taks (26. März 2021)

Eine Schraube reicht sicherlich auch schon ^^

PS: Die Bachmann waren nur ein Beispiel, kenne das Produkt nicht. Weiss grad nicht was bei uns installiert wurde. Müsste mal nachschauen.


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das erreichen kann?


Das "Problem" hatte ich auch, ich hab mir einfach CAT5e Stecker zum Aufcrimpen gekauft (Achtung die für feste Kabel (Verlegekabel) nehmen), das funktioniert dann super

Das deine Strecke dann "nur" CAT5e hat ist egal, da der AP eh nicht mehr kann...


----------



## commandobot (27. März 2021)

kaixo schrieb:


> taks, die wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht gewesen... Aber gut: ich versuch es mit 3 Schrauben , muss ja nichts halten außer sich selbst
> Könnt ihr neben Bachmann noch eine Empfehlung für Keystones abgeben?


Inline oder Digitus, wenn es dur nur um den Hersteller geht.
Interessanter wäre jedoch das konkrete Modell. Etwa ein werkzeugfreies.




__





						Delock Produkte 86288 Delock Keystone Modul RJ45 Buchse Cat.6A werkzeugfrei
					






					www.delock.de
				






kaixo schrieb:


> Die Keystone Variante klingt sehr interessant und wird bei mir vermutlich am ehesten passen. Gibt es bei Nutzung oder Montage irgendwas besonderes zu berücksichtigen?
> 
> Ich habe Cat7 Leitungen legen lassen - gibt es hierfür auch entsprechende Keystone Varianten? Welche Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?


Am besten werkzeugfreie Module verwenden.

Twisted-Pair Kabel im Heimbereich werden mit Steckern bis Cat. 6A versehen.
Delock, Inline und Digitus.


Dass Verlegekabel nicht als Patchkabel eingesetzt werden sollten, wurde ja hier im Thread offensichtlich. 
Und dass Stecker nicht an Verlegekabel gehören wohl auch.


----------



## kaixo (30. Mai 2021)

commandobot schrieb:


> Dass Verlegekabel nicht als Patchkabel eingesetzt werden sollten, wurde ja hier im Thread offensichtlich.
> Und dass Stecker nicht an Verlegekabel gehören wohl auch.


Ja, da weiß ich bei der nächsten Kernsanierung Bescheid 

Ich werde die kommenden Tage bei einem Shop verschiedene Stecker und Schalter kaufen und habe hier das Modul "Rutenbeck Universalmodul UM-Cat.6A iso A (1er)" gefunden:








						Rutenbeck Universalmodul UM-Cat.6A iso A (1er), 5,23 €
					

Modulare Cat 6A iso-Anschlusskomponente, UM-Cat 6A iso A, geschirmt, für anwendungsneutrale Netzwerke, Universalmodul, passend für Standard-Keystone-Ausschn




					www.voltking.de
				




Ist das auch für meinen Zweck geeignet?


----------

